# Bellator 54 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here if you want to pick MMA fights in competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Saturday, Oct. 15th. If beezer signs up he'll be defending this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 54, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose, and send them to me in a private message:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> * Brian Rogers vs. Alexander Shlemenko
> * Bryan Baker vs. Vitor Vianna
> * Zach Makovsky vs. Ryan Roberts
> * Jacob Kirwan vs. Rene Nazare
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2)
> 
> * Duane Bastress vs. Daniel Gracie
> * Lewis Rumsey vs. Joey Kirwan
> * Tim Carpenter vs. Ryan Contaldi
> * Andria Caplan vs. Adrienne Seiber
> * Brian Kelleher vs. Claudio Ledesma





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

Main Event Results on pg. 6

*beezer * (2-0) vs *UFC_OWNS * (3-2)

Main Card

*hixxy * (4-1) vs *Machida Karate * (0-0)
*St.Paul Guy* (2-2) vs *Bknmax * (1-3)
*kantowrestler * (0-3-1) vs *HitOrGetHit * (0-0)
*SmackyBear * (3-1) vs *dudeabides * (3-2)

*
Members signed up:

SmackyBear
Machida Karate
St.Paul Guy
Bknmax
hixxy
beezer
kantowrestler
HitOrGetHit
UFC_OWNS
dudeabides
*


----------



## UFC_OWNS

picks already sent, wouldnt mind a title fight or a fight with hixxy


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Never done a Bellator one yet. I'm down!


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in for the win this time!


----------



## beezer

Sign me up!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

beezer said:


> Sign me up!


Beezer I want you..... in a ladder match.


----------



## hixxy

Im in.


----------



## Bknmax

IN thx


----------



## kantowrestler

I hope I can actually get a win this time around.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Aw shucks I'll play again this week.


----------



## kantowrestler

Why does it sound like you dreaded entering this weeks pickem?


----------



## Machida Karate

THis looks interesting... Ill be the first to own all 3 belts, just like i was the first to own Both SF and UFC... Lets do it!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I want YOU BEEZER, MK should challenge Hixxy I reckon


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> I want YOU BEEZER, MK should challenge Hixxy I reckon


I love this! Its so easy to find Videos! Im here for whoever "The Dude" gives me im not scurd of anyone, i just know i need some W's to get that belt so Bring it Anyone!


----------



## hixxy

Ill take MK. Just remember MK, im the first ever UFC, Strikeforce and Bellator Champion.


----------



## Machida Karate

hixxy said:


> Ill take MK. Just remember MK, im the first ever UFC, Strikeforce and Bellator Champion.


Not all at the same time my precious. I never joined till now so anything beyond this event doesnt mean much to me, Ill have all three on me at the same time showing my dominance


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks for signing up. We've got 9 now, still a couple days left to get an even #.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well we can get a few more in there. Is Bellator really this underrated though? I guess until it gets on Spike it won't be serious.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bellator is my 2nd fav org in MMA behind UFC and in front of Dream, theres always great fights and crazy finishes every week I love it.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well Dream is dying so there's not much of a deal there. I used to like Strikeforce over Dream and Bellator but of course they're an organization about to be shut down. I'd like to see their last few cards though.


----------



## dudeabides

The matchups are posted on the front page/first post. Thanks for signing up everybody, someone else still can until the prelim fights start tomorrow night at 6. You can watch the prelims on spike.com and the main card on MTV2.


----------



## kantowrestler

Oh how I look forward to the time when Bellator is on Spike. That seems weird at the same time it sounds cool. I'll have to get used to UFC on Fox and Bellator on Spike when it happens.


----------



## Machida Karate

If i beat the 4-1 ex champ i better get a quick chance for that belt when guys barely positive fighting for the belt... *cough*


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> If i beat the 4-1 ex champ i better get a quick chance for that belt when guys barely positive fighting for the belt... *cough*


I'm surprised you wanna fight hixxy after you have ducked him in SF for months now. He should already be champion in SF but he'll have to wait til you grow some cojones


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'm surprised you wanna fight hixxy after you have ducked him in SF for months now. He should already be champion in SF but he'll have to wait til you grow some cojones


LOL im not going to sit here and tell you how my life has been and why i havent been apart of ANY pick'em for the last 3 months... But yeah.. Cool story


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> LOL im not going to sit here and tell you how my life has been and why i havent been apart of ANY pick'em for the last 3 months... But yeah.. Cool story


You ain't getting my title is all I be saying boy keep that in mind


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> You ain't getting my title is all I be saying boy keep that in mind


Hmmm em i blind or do u have no belt under that name? :confused05:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> Hmmm em i blind or do u have no belt under that name? :confused05:


You are blind because its only a matter of time before I win every belt in every comp


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> You are blind because its only a matter of time before I win every belt in every comp


IM blind because there is no belt there when u imagine one, and you mention a Dream of Yours while quoting to your very nightmare... Now i feel bad :shame02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Lets see you win a match before you talk smack boy


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> Lets see you win a match before you talk smack boy


As in lets see me participate in a single match..... Dont worry i will! Although these are pretty easy to guess who is going to win each one, it really comes down to who guesses How they Win and What rounds... 

Its cool though with Bellator and UFC its almost a big event every weekend, im enjoying it.

Do you do the XFC Pick'em? And is there even a belt in that?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> As in lets see me participate in a single match..... Dont worry i will! Although these are pretty easy to guess who is going to win each one, it really comes down to who guesses How they Win and What rounds...
> 
> Its cool though with Bellator and UFC its almost a big event every weekend, im enjoying it.
> 
> Do you do the XFC Pick'em? And is there even a belt in that?


Na not XFC I hadn't even heard of it until I saw the thread, theres no belt for that and dream pick em its just like 100k in creds, Bellator always delivers though I suggested the belt and the tourney for the belt which hixxy won this used to be for creds.


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> Na not XFC I hadn't even heard of it until I saw the thread, theres no belt for that and dream pick em its just like 100k in creds, Bellator always delivers though I suggested the belt and the tourney for the belt which hixxy won this used to be for creds.


Is there a Belt for Dream?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> Is there a Belt for Dream?


na because it will likely be defunct soon


----------



## hixxy

Real life is far more important than taking part in Pick Ems on an MMA board. Hope things are good for you MK, and good to have you back.

Looking forward to our epic war tonight, a little less presure as both times we fought before were title fights, so we should be less tentative and put on a great show!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I'm sad Wales were robbed tonight


----------



## Machida Karate

hixxy said:


> Real life is far more important than taking part in Pick Ems on an MMA board. Hope things are good for you MK, and good to have you back.
> 
> Looking forward to our epic war tonight, a little less presure as both times we fought before were title fights, so we should be less tentative and put on a great show!



Yeah im happy i kapt my promise when u gave me a title shot from SF so i gave u urs for UFC, u seem to be holding it just fine :thumb02:

Lets Put on a show and hold on to that UFC belt for me a little longer :thumbsup:

Ps... Yeah im finally in Ohio and things are going pretty good, have time to study fights and start getting my life back in order...


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah im happy i kapt my promise when u gave me a title shot from SF so i gave u urs for UFC, u seem to be holding it just fine :thumb02:
> 
> Lets Put on a show and hold on to that UFC belt for me a little longer :thumbsup:
> 
> Ps... Yeah im finally in Ohio and things are going pretty good, have time to study fights and start getting my life back in order...


Why Ohio, didn't you used to live in Cali? which I thought was much better?


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> Why Ohio, didn't you used to live in Cali? which I thought was much better?


Its not where u live, its who u live with... A place is only as good as the people around you... So Family and Friends is the reason


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> Its not where u live, its who u live with... A place is only as good as the people around you... So Family and Friends is the reason


Oh, fair enough,, I sent my picks for 137 i'm already a leg up on you and I know who you are picking for the co main and main event


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> Oh, fair enough,, I sent my picks for 137 i'm already a leg up on you and I know who you are picking for the co main and main event


Then i hope u played it safe and went BJ and GSP, because it will be a short night for u if u didnt...

And ill be rooting for Condit but I dont think he can stop GSPs TDS and GSP at this point i think will have to good of Sub Defense, but it can also be a Jab fest from GSP as well


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> Then i hope u played it safe and went BJ and GSP, because it will be a short night for u if u didnt...
> 
> And ill be rooting for Condit but I dont think he can stop GSPs TDS and GSP at this point i think will have to good of Sub Defense, but it can also be a Jab fest from GSP as well


I was gonna play it safe and pick safe pierre but I would feel dirty rooting for GSP to win so I could win a CPL match, same for Diaz but Diaz has a better shot. It would be much better for a diaz-condit fight rather than penn-gsp 3


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> I was gonna play it safe and pick safe pierre but I would feel dirty rooting for GSP to win so I could win a CPL match, same for Diaz but Diaz has a better shot. It would be much better for a diaz-condit fight rather than penn-gsp 3


Wait so u went Condit and Diaz?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> Wait so u went Condit and Diaz?


Yerp, I have enough confidence in my other picks to get my enough points to win I refuse to pick safe pierre against someone exciting and well rounded, and diaz you underrate too much because you dislike him.


----------



## Machida Karate

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yerp, I have enough confidence in my other picks to get my enough points to win I refuse to pick safe pierre against someone exciting and well rounded, and diaz you underrate too much because you dislike him.


All of Diaz last 10 wins... i could only imagine what Bj would of done to them... Not to mention i think Jon Fitch would smash Diaz, and Bj impressed me in that fight. But its MMa and i could see Condit landing a knee when GSP goes for a TD. I mean he SMASHED Dong Hyun Kim and hes a amazing wrestler...

U never know i suppose


----------



## UFC_OWNS

plus he has great judo which says something about condits jj to get him swept like nothing, if you want mma streams get over here the day of the event http://www.mmaforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/95810-official-hook-brother-up-thread.html I do boxing too


----------



## SmackyBear

I guess I'll sign up so Dude can get a match.

It has nothing to due with avenging my only loss. :innocent01:


----------



## beezer

Ok my picks are in, let me know when you're done UFC_OWNS and we can show our hands.

I find it quite amusing how my belt is being tossed around in here... no need to fight about it boys it won't come off that easy...


----------



## beezer

Oh I forgot to ask does anyone know if the prelims are geo-blocked on spike.com or available internationally (I found it hard to believe anyone would own the rights outside the US so should be fine yeah)?

Also if there are any HD stream for the main event I would be very interested.. pay or free


----------



## Machida Karate

beezer said:


> Oh I forgot to ask does anyone know if the prelims are geo-blocked on spike.com or available internationally (I found it hard to believe anyone would own the rights outside the US so should be fine yeah)?
> 
> Also if there are any HD stream for the main event I would be very interested.. pay or free


I can taste that belt, and ill show my apatite against Hixxy, be ready because this hurricane is coming!


----------



## hixxy

Just back from work. How long have i got to get my picks in as i need to have a shower and some dinner first


----------



## dudeabides

3 hours man.


----------



## hixxy

Sweet. I smell all nice and fresh and have eaten, time to make those picks!


----------



## dudeabides

They are fighting already on the unaired prelim portion if you want to watch on Spike.com that starts in 5 minutes!

http://www.spike.com/video-clips/sl0uyl/bellator-prelims-live-stream

So no more signups and added SmackyBear vs dudeabides to the main card!


----------



## hixxy

Once i dispose of Machida Karate i want my title back.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

3-3 I believe I had, that main event was fantastic, I hope I won.


----------



## kantowrestler

I hope I won!


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 54 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Caplan UD
> Ledesma UD
> Joey Kirwan SUB 1
> Carpenter KO 1
> Bastress TKO 2
> Jacob Kirwan UD
> Makovsky SUB 1
> Vianna TKO 1
> Shlemenko TKO 2



*The Matchups

Main Event*
*
beezer  (2-1) vs UFC_OWNS  (4-2)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 49 to 45!! 
*

Here is your belt, if you want to defend it next week you can:








​

*
Main Card

hixxy  (5-1) vs Machida Karate  (0-1)
Fight won by hixxy 73 to 48! 

St.Paul Guy (3-2) vs Bknmax  (1-4)
Fight won by St.Paul Guy 47 to 46!!! 

kantowrestler  (0-4-1) vs HitOrGetHit  (1-0)
Fight won by HitOrGetHit 56 to 46! 

SmackyBear  (3-2) vs dudeabides  (4-2)
Fight won by dudeabides 59 to 46! 
*​ 


Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was hixxy with 73! I'll make another thread for next week's Bellator 55 if anybody wants to sign up...

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

beezer


> * Jacob Kirwan vs. Rene Nazare
> Nazare submission 2nd
> 
> * Zach Makovsky vs. Ryan Roberts
> Makovsky unanimous decision *15*
> 
> * Bryan Baker vs. Vitor Vianna
> Baker TKO 1st
> 
> * Brian Rogers vs. Alexander Shlemenko
> Schlemenko TKO 3rd *18*
> 
> * Tim Carpenter vs. Ryan Contaldi
> Carpenter unanimous decision *12*
> 
> * Brian Kelleher vs. Claudio Ledesma
> Kelleher Submission 3rd
> *Total 3 of 6 for 45 pts.*


UFC_OWNS


> Nazere sub 1
> Makovsky UD *15*
> Shlemenko KO 3 *19*
> Baker KO 2
> Carpenter Sub 1 *15*
> Gracie Sub 1
> *Total 3 of 6 for 49 pts.*


hixxy


> Bryan Baker vs. Vitor Vianna - Vianna UD *16*
> 
> Zach Makovsky vs. Ryan Roberts - Makovsky SUB 1 *23*
> 
> Brian Rogers vs. Alexander Shlemenko - Shlemenko UD *14*
> 
> Jacob Kirwan vs. Rene Nazare - Nazare SUB 2
> 
> Lewis Rumsey vs. Joey Kirwan - Kirwan SUB 1 *20*
> 
> Duane Bastress vs. Daniel Gracie - Gracie UD
> *Total 4 of 6 for 73 pts.*


Machida Karate


> Daniel Gracie Sub 1st
> 
> Zach Makovsky Sub 2nd *20*
> 
> Rene Sub 2nd
> 
> Baker UD
> 
> Alexander TKO 1st *17*
> 
> Tim Carpenter UD *11*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 48 pts.*


St.Paul Guy


> Shlemenko via UD *16*
> Baker via TKO R1
> Makovsky via Sub R2 *19*
> Nazare via Sub R1
> Carpenter via UD *12*
> Seiber via TKO R1
> *Total 3 of 6 for 47 pts.*


Bknmax


> Rene Nazare,Submission,Round 1
> Brian Rogers,TKO,Round 2
> Alexander Shlemenko,KO,Round 2 *22*
> Zach Makovsky,Decision (unanimous) *13*
> Daniel Gracie,Submission,Round 2
> Claudio Ledesma,TKO ,Round 2 *11*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 46 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Alexander Shlemenko/TKO/Round 1 *21*
> Bryan Baker/TKO/Round 1
> Zach Makovsky/Unanimous Decision *14*
> Rene Nazare/TKO/Round 1
> Daniel Gracie/Submission/Round 1
> Tim Carpenter/Unanimous Decision *11*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 46 pts.*


HitOrGetHit


> Zach Makovsky via Unanimous Decision *16*
> Alexander Shlemenko via TKO Rd. 2 *23*
> Rene Nazare via TKO Rd. 1
> Bryan Baker via TKO Rd. 3
> Duane Bastress via TKO Rd. 1 *17*
> Brian Kelleher via Submission Rd. 3
> *Total 3 of 6 for 56 pts.*


SmackyBear


> Rene Nazare, T/KO, round 1
> 
> Zach Makovsky, Sub, round 3 *20*
> 
> Daniel Gracie, Sub, round 1
> 
> Bryan Baker, UD
> 
> Tim Carpenter, UD *12*
> 
> Alexander Shlemenko, Sub, round 2 *14*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 46 pts.*


dudeabides


> Vianna SUB 2 *16*
> Shlemenko UD *15*
> Makovsky TKO 1 *17*
> Nazare UD
> Gracie SUB 3
> Joey Kirwan UD *11*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 59 pts.*


Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. hixxy (5-1) 388 pts. 
2. dudeabides (4-2) 409 pts.
3. UFC_OWNS (4-2) 406 pts. (CHAMP)
4. limba (3-1) 304 pts.
5. SmackyBear (3-2) 355 pts.
6. St.Paul Guy (3-2) 297 pts.
7. beezer (2-1) 227 pts. 
8. Thelegend (2-1) 218 pts.
9. pipe (1-0-1) 132 pts.
10. HitOrGetHit (1-0) 56 pts.
11. Killstarz (1-2) 167 pts.
12. Bknmax (1-4) 328 pts.
13. Rauno (1-4) 284 pts.
14. Machida Karate (0-1) 48 pts.
15. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
16. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
17. G_Land (0-2) 132 pts.
18. kantowrestler (0-4-1) 273 pts.


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Great fight Beezer mate i'm sure you'll be back in the hunt soon, nice to get some gold around my waist but I want to be the first to defend this belt successfully. So I think Dudeabides deserves the shot the most since he beat me in the tourney semis and he beat another contender today, but if he wants to negotiate with hixxy on who gets the shot fine by me.


----------



## Machida Karate

Wow Gracie and Rene screwed me lol Good fight Hixxy


----------



## kantowrestler

Am I seriously ever going to catch a break in this pickem?!


----------



## dudeabides

UFC_OWNS said:


> So I think Dudeabides deserves ...


hixxy with the best record is a pretty clear #1 challenger, in my humble opinion, I mean if you look at the ranks at the bottom of the page. I had lucky last minute picks myself. I just hope people still sign up for the next show, because it happens a week from tonight and here are the upcoming fights if any of these guys ring a bell:



> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> * Marcos Galvao vs. Alexis Vila (bantamweight tourney semifinal)
> * Eduardo Dantas vs. Ed West (bantamweight tourney semifinal)
> * Champ Christian M'Pumbu vs. Travis Wiuff (non-title light-heavyweight fight)
> * Ricardo Tirloni vs. Steve Gable
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike.com)
> 
> * Carlos Flores vs. Richard Hale
> * Edgar Garcia vs. Jacob Ortiz
> * Erin Beach vs. Roscoe Jackson
> * Nick Piedmont vs. Jade Porter
> * Dano Moore vs. Steve Steinbeiss


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Machida Karate said:


> Wow Gracie and Rene screwed me lol Good fight Hixxy


Word lol for a jj world champ nezere stinks of his back, I didn't see the Gracie fight but I assume it was my fear that he got sprawl and brawled to a stoppage.

Ok I'll defend against Hixxy then I don't like being ranked 3 anyways unless I deserve it.


----------



## kantowrestler

Probably, considering this is a Gracie we are talking about here.


----------



## dudeabides

He was really getting dominated for 1 and 9/10th's of that fight but Gracie blasted Bastress at the end of the 2nd and knocked him down. I don't know who would have won if the fight had gone to a 3rd round, but they stopped it inbetween rounds because of Gracie's cut. He was a little upset you could say.


----------



## SmackyBear

Good picks again, Dude. Unbeaten against my other opponents and winless against you. No mas. :fight02:


----------



## beezer

UFC_OWNS said:


> Great fight Beezer mate i'm sure you'll be back in the hunt soon, nice to get some gold around my waist but I want to be the first to defend this belt successfully. So I think Dudeabides deserves the shot the most since he beat me in the tourney semis and he beat another contender today, but if he wants to negotiate with hixxy on who gets the shot fine by me.


Nice fight man, pretty even picks but you got the extra points and deserve the win.

To be honest I had a pretty bad feeling about this main card, big up to hixxy for having the guts to go with Vianna and I think he should get the next title shot for sure. I'm happy to take on Big D or Machida Karate in the meantime.

Easy


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Well if I would have played virtually anybody else I would have lost. Sometimes being lucky is better than being good I suppose.

I'll keep climbing towards that title shot next week. :thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax

St.Paul Guy said:


> Well if I would have played virtually anybody else I would have lost. Sometimes being lucky is better than being good I suppose.
> 
> I'll keep climbing towards that title shot next week. :thumb02:


There was like 4 people with 46 so i'm not sure what u mean by that,u got lucky with Makovsky that's about it.


----------



## hixxy

Crikey some very close scores.. 45,46,46,46,47,48,49.

I didnt think Vianna was that much of an underdog to be fair, i saw him winning this fight 9 times out of 10.

Id like a shot at getting the title back, i wasnt too happy with myself wining the tournament and the title and then not defending it once. But im cool if someone else wants the shot, just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## kantowrestler

Man, when I recommended this I didn't think I'd loose like this!


----------

